# farmall c electrical help



## johnrodz (Jan 7, 2011)

I am restoring a C model farmall w/ 123 engine and wanted to know about the battery conections i.e. Positive or negitive ground and is it suposed to be 6 volt or 12 volt . Also I would like to find a wiring diagram if posable .


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

For that age of M/c IH often printed the wireing diagram in the operators manual. 

sorry i dont have acopy of this one??


----------

